# Logiciels > Solutions d'entreprise > Business Intelligence > SAP Crystal Reports >  Crystalreport avec une base de donnee externe

## JohnMac79

Bonjour s'il vous plat  j'utilise une base de donnee en sql sur un serveur externe. Maintenant je veux creer un rapport avec crystalreport entre une machine cliente et le serveur . Comment puis je parametrer la connexion pour etablir une connexion dynamique entre la machine et mon crystalreport. Svp c'est  urgent . Merci et bonne journe

----------


## luc_chivas

Bonjour

il faut installer une partie client SQL sur la machine client, et la configurer pour accder  la Base SQL sur le Serveur.
ensuite, utiliser ce client, ou crer un OLE ou ODBC sur la machine cliente pour accder aux donnes

----------

